# Affiliated Clubs--Does it Make a Difference?



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been himming and hawing about getting Elsa evaluated for Schutzhund for awhile--we just don't have many close clubs, and winter is a carpshoot up here since we USUALLY are the snowiest city in N. America (hehe...not this year I think!...we need an evil laugh animation with horns) I haven't bothered to follow up on this the last few months.

Anyhow, now that spring is around the corner it's on my mind again.

Problem is, there are very few USA affliated clubs around me and NO WDA affiliated clubs in NY state. Up to this point, I haven't really even considered a club that wasn't a member of USA...but...when I think about it, does it really matter? Since I don't know that ins and outs of the sport (errr....breed test ) I'm not sure how much focus I should put on this aspect? Or should I just be concerned with finding a club that is a good "fit?"


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It only matters if you personally have feelings one way or the other about the parent organizations, or if you plan to compete at a regional level or higher. There're great clubs that have NO affiliation, and there are affiliation clubs that are "paper" clubs (meet sporadically if at all, really only exist on paper and are not active).


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Are you a USA member?

Not sure about your area but you might also want to see if there's any DVG clubs around.. That gives you another alternative..


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

G-burg said:


> Are you a USA member?
> 
> Not sure about your area but you might also want to see if there's any DVG clubs around.. That gives you another alternative..


No, I decided to hold off joining because of the new rules since they aren't allowing mingling anymore.

Not DVG clubs close either.....what the heck? No one wants to do ScHH around here just cause there's snow on the ground 7 months out of the year?!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Did you check out the New England Regions website... There seems to be a boat load of clubs?


NERUSA - Clubs


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, there are 2 USA clubs that are about 1 1/2- 1 3/4 hours away (so I do have a bit of an option there).....and there are a couple non-affliliated clubs within that same distance. Closest for either choice is 1 1/2 hours away, which is doable for me.

A few that are 2 1/2-3 hours away. Have to be realistic this is pushing what I can commit to. 

And the rest in NY are downstate, which I'm not even going to fathom making the drive to the city or Long Island on weekends to train. That's just suicidal. 

I'm smack dab in the middle of the state, so anything in MA/CT/PA is also really isn't an option.

So, I think there are 4 total clubs that are within what I consider driving distance (I know a lot of people will go farther, but I have to be honest with myself between work, out of town schedule, and fostering that 5-10 hours of driving on a regular basis on the weekends is not appealing to me as much as I'd like to get into the sport).

Anyhow...so 2 affiliated clubs and 2 non affiliated clubs is what I'm coming up with through my google searches.

ETA...although I should probably contact all the ones even 2 1/2 or 3 hours away since where their addy on the website is doesn't necessarily mean that's where they train............just thought of that. Could be farther (nay!) or closer (yay!).


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I'm having that problem now myself with finding a good club. The club Odin and I were training with is no longer offering training, and the other one local to me isn't accepting new members.  Considering emailing the Buffalo club since I think it's closest to where I am, but if you find something reasonable near Rochester mind passing the info along?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Are you talking about Empire for not accepting new members?? If so, ack! That cuts out one of my choices. And your old one was one of the "non affiliated" on my list (if I remember you were at Upstate K9, right).

If so...I'm SOL it looks like.

There is another one down in the Finger Lakes/Southern Tier region but I can't tell how active they are (dont' have the name right now)--from what I can find, it doesn't seem like they do much. 

There is also a non-affiliated called Rochester Working Dog Club (I think). 

So I might be stuck going to either Alabany or Buffalo if I want to do this 

I'll keep you posed on what I can scrounge up!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Something else to remember.. Sometimes the contact info is not where the actual club/training field is? 

1 1/2 hr drive isn't bad!


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

If your just starting I don't think it matters where you choose to train. Just find the club that you feel will give you the best guidance and training for your dog. If that's a non-sanctioned club so be it. To trial you only need to be a USA member. Doesn't mean you have to be a member of a club. if and when your dog is ready to trial at the higher levels then maybe you might want to join a sanctioned club. Good luck with the training.

Rick


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Some areas of the country you can almost swing a cat in any direction and hit a club... most you have to drive 2+ hours one way to find anything. 

Driving 6 hours round trip to train for coming up on 7 years...I can sympathize.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

That is the hard thing. When I was moving from Calif with my company, I call two clubs: one in KY (that was close to the Nashville location 1.5 hours) and Empire. The one in KY called back, Empire never called, even after two voicemail messages...


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Empire i'm not sure on, but i've heard they're pretty expensive so for me that's not an option.  We were training with UpstateK9, and the Rochester Working Dog Club is the one that isn't accepting new members.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I spoke with Greg at Upstate K9 and he will be training again as soon as the weather breaks. Odin and I will be going back and i'd highly recommend him to anyone in the area looking for a training club.


----------



## kosaic (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear some of you have to travel so far to train. I am literally 10 minutes from our club's field.

I'm located in New Brunswick, Canada .... we have folks from Maine that travel up once a week faithfully to train with our club. (5+ hours round trip) They have been doing it for years as we have some of the best trainers in Canada.

But I do feel for them having to drive so far to find a quality club.

Kosaic
Fundy Schutzhund Club Canada - FSC


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I visited your club once and it is an awesome club we really had fun...you are very lucky to live there and train with that club


----------

